# I love to sew!



## dOttY (Sep 25, 2011)

...When I'm in the mood, I also like to drag out the sewing machine.  

Here are 2 'Taggie Blankets' I have made:












I did make a 'Jungle' themed one for a friend, but didn't get a pic before I posted it  

I have a cute girl one, it's pinks and purples and is 'Owl' themed.  I'll finish it...one day


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice work.  :wink:


----------



## KylieO (Sep 25, 2011)

OMG Dotty!  what are you doing to me, my other addiction is WAHM clothes for my boys (and me when i can find some to fit).

i LOVE these taggies.  i have a hungry caterpillar one that Joel used to love.

but OMG, I'm so excited you sew xox  makes me want to come to qld for a soap and sew session lol

x


----------



## dOttY (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Jenny 


LoL Kylie!  Come to Queensland!   Hurry....


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Cute! I want to try the little folded ribbon effect on the edge of a quilt soon, it is very pretty.


----------



## cedargultchfarms (Jan 3, 2013)

these are adorable


----------



## LovelyMalia (Jan 3, 2013)

Those are adorable!

I also love to sew, however, I got a new sewing machine last Christmas and I'm afraid to use it.

I'm used to a 1970's Singer and this one is a high-tech, automatic threader and it scares the crap outta me!

I'm strange, I know!


----------

